
Ask HN: Unexpected consequences of the Sars-CoV-2 outbreak? - mrleiter
Dear HN,<p>an event of such magnitude often has unexpected consequences that are, ex ante, quite hard to predict. I assume most of us have already seen evidence of nature &quot;returning&quot; to cities in the form of otherwise wild animals roaming main streets.<p>But what about other effects have you stumbled upon?<p>I have recently discovered that weather forecasts will be more uncertain, as less airplanes are flying, hence there is less data about wind. [1]<p>Would love to see some more!<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;edition.cnn.com&#x2F;2020&#x2F;03&#x2F;24&#x2F;weather&#x2F;aircraft-flights-weather-forecasts-coronavirus-trnd&#x2F;index.html
======
architect
Just a short overview:

Explosion in Dark-web activity \------------------------------ Think service
workers, gig workers, working poor etc. If you are woking 3 jobs to barely
afford 2 bills you are already at the edge! Any disruption and a jump towards
"alternative" income sources doesn't seen unreasonable any more. Especially
for those who have dependents.

Worsening of virus spread ————————————- You read that right! Instead of
preventing the spread, lockdowns will make it worse! Everything the government
does is stupid! What will happen is that people will refuse to believe, or
underestimate the real danger of the virus. In defiance of the rules they will
go out in large numbers to protest, or to demonstrate how this is all just a
hoax, accelerating possible spread.

Drop in productivity —————————- “Working from home” is complete fiction for
most, especially for those who have elderly or young children to care about.
What are these people smoking?!?!?

Child rape \---------- Yes, I'm sorry. This is an inevitable consequence of
being trapped with your captors. No escape

Anti-China riots \---------------- Embassies, consular offices, even Chinese
companies and even Chinese looking people could be subjected to violence. Many
who lost everything will blame China and demand reparations!

Domestic abuse \-------------- Already happening:
[https://www.armstrongeconomics.com/world-
news/violence/domes...](https://www.armstrongeconomics.com/world-
news/violence/domestic-violence-child-abuse-crime-all-on-the-rise/)

Bank runs \--------- With the economy coming to a halt. Many will find out
their cash isn't THAT secure in a bank after all... Think Cyprus

Conspiracy theories \------------------- Already happening. Many will simply
not even believe that the virus exists:
[https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-52198946](https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-52198946)

Suicide \------- [https://centralluzon.politics.com.ph/angeles-cop-stops-
suici...](https://centralluzon.politics.com.ph/angeles-cop-stops-suicide-
attempt-of-man-unable-to-feed-family-due-to-covid-19/)

Mesh networking \--------------- If rioting gets bad, governments will try to
restrict/shut down online access. This will result in alternative
communication styles such as mesh networking. See: Hong Kong

Starvation \---------- Dangerously low oil prices means lack of future
investment into infrastructure which will lead to decreased future production
which will, in turn, lead to skyrocketing oil prices. High oil -> high food ->
riot/starvation. It's that simple!

(Hyper-) Inflation \------------------ Especially in developing countries.
Local currencies are brought by tourists or to trade goods with foreign
countries. If those currencies are no longer being purchased using dollars, a
spiral into inflation is inevitable. But more importantly, giant defaults on
usd based loans will mean that the usd will explode when priced in those
currencies. Making imports unaffordable, local economies (especially for the
poorest) will be destroyed

There is many more, but if I had to summarise the effects of the lockdown in
just one single phrase: "A laser guided nuclear strike against the worlds
poorest and most vulnerable"

